# ótimo passar o dia dos pais e



## lovelove

My friend put on her facebook "otimo passar o dia dos pais  e sozinha vendo tv e meu pai fazedo a Unha !!!! "

What is she saying? And what exactly does it mean? 

Please help, dying to know..


----------



## machadinho

Hi, lovelove. Welcome to the forum! It's a bit sarcastic, but here we go: "how nice it's to spend fathers' day alone watching TV while my father is clipping his nails".


----------



## machadinho

Oh, I'm not sure it's sarcastic. Would you please improve my translation? Should I say clip up or something else? Thanks.


----------



## lovelove

Thanks so much machadinho!

So she's pretty much saying her dad wasn't doing anything with her for fathers day? Did she mean he was literally clipping his nails or was it sarcastic for he wasn't doing anything?

I really appreciate your answer!


----------



## Jabir

most sure that he was really cutting his nails... maybe even polishing them... or painting them... etc, etc... "fazendo" is like "making up"...


----------



## Vanda

By the tone intended on the sentence, her father was simply cutting his nails, a very prosaic thing to do in this special day for some.


----------



## machadinho

Pretty boring, isn't it? It seems sarcastic, but I would have to know her to be sure.

Man, it's crazy how Brazilian girls drive you English speaking guys nuts.  If she's bored just invite her. Watching television and nail clipping are like death, you know?


----------



## machadinho

It's just occurred to me that maybe her father was making *her* nails up... which might not be that boring. But why would she say she was alone anyway?


----------



## Jabir

mas no caso de serem as unhas delas, ela diria "minhas unhas", a não ser que ela escreveu com pressa e não refletiu muito...


----------



## machadinho

Yes, but in that case she would have said cortando a unha rather than fazendo, wouldn't she?


----------



## Jabir

o pai dela pode gostar de lixar as unhas, ou ela simplesmente está acostumada a usar o termo feminino "fazer" em vez de "cortar"...


----------



## Audie

Or he's a crossdresser. No kidding, that's what came to my mind when I read lovelove's post.


----------



## machadinho

Yeah, maybe Jabir is right. And Audie is crazy as usual.  But again why would she say she's alone if her father is there clipping his nails in a quiet warm Sunday afternoon in his dirty overwashed blue denim?


----------



## GamblingCamel

Audierunt said:


> Or he's a crossdresser. No kidding, that's what came to my mind when I read lovelove's post.


Oh, Audie. Don't you have male friends who polish their nails on lazy Sunday afternoons? I do.
Whatever .. it's a great Father's Day story. I'd like to draw the scene as a comic strip. 

EDIT: I was at a Manhattan dermatologist's office this morning. There was an advertising poster that featured a smiling man. It said: "_She spoils herself for Mother's Day! Don't you think you deserve botox for Father's Day?_" NK.


----------



## Johannes

_It's just occurred to me that maybe her father was making *her* nails up_
It occurred to me that maybe she could have offered to do her father´s nails as a nice  gesture on this special day. She would´t have been watching TV all by herself and would have had some great prime bonding time with daddy


----------



## machadinho

Now I got it! She's alone. She's watching her father polishing his nails _on_ television in a quiet warm Sunday afternoon!


----------



## Audie

GamblingCamel said:


> Oh, Audie. Don't you have male friends who polish their nails on lazy Sunday afternoons? I do.


No. The only man whose polished nails I can see on Sundays is Silvio Santos. But, unfortunately, he's not a friend of mine.


GamblingCamel said:


> There was an advertising poster that featured a smiling man. It said: "_She spoils herself for Mother's Day! Don't you think you deserve botox for Father's Day?_" NK.





machadinho said:


> Now I got it! She's alone. She's watching her father polishing his nails _on_ television in a quiet warm Sunday afternoon!


So... he's a ... ? (Eu sou norrrrmallll)


----------



## GamblingCamel

Audierunt said:


> No. The only man whose polished nails I can see on Sundays is Silvio Santos. But, unfortunately, he's not a friend of mine.
> Silvio definitely looks like a man who has beautifully manicured nails.
> 
> 
> Why? NK = no kidding; this is Botox.


----------



## lovelove

Hahaha, now I'm all confused! But I think I get the idea.
And I know that she was angry because she commented after the post and wrote she " Eu nao to afim de falar no telefone agora to mt irritada desculpa,eu te ligo depois" she was mt irritada about it!

I actually like her dad so I was curious what they were doing for fathers day and guess he clipped his nails!


----------



## Audie

GamblingCamel said:


> "_She spoils herself for Mother's Day! Don't you think you deserve botox for Father's Day?_"


Sorry and thank you, GC. But I don't get the meaning of _'spoils herself for_'.



GamblingCamel said:


> Silvio definitely looks like a man who has beautifully manicured nails.


So could not '_fazer as unhas_' be translated as '_to manicure'_?


----------



## machadinho

She said I don't feel like talking on the phone right now. I'm so pissed off. Sorry, I'll call you later.
(Please improve my translation)


----------



## GamblingCamel

Audierunt said:


> Sorry and thank you, GC. But I don't get the meaning of _'spoils herself for_'.
> 
> So could not '_fazer as unhas_' be translated as '_to manicure'_?


Maybe, the advertisement said something like "You spoil your wife on Mother's Day. Don't you deserve botox for Father's Day?" 

I'm not an expert about manicures. But I think it includes clipping, smoothing, polishing and painting.  Is that what's covered by "fazer as unhas"?


----------



## Audie

GamblingCamel said:


> Maybe, the advertisement said something like "You spoil your wife on Mother's Day. Don't you deserve botox for Father's Day?"


 Sometimes I think my head is nothing but the case where I keep my pencils.



GamblingCamel said:


> I'm not an expert about manicures. But I think it includes clipping, smoothing, polishing and painting.  Is that what's covered by "fazer as unhas"?


Yes, it is.


----------

